# Ubuntu 19.04 "Disco Dingo" released



## s3thra (Apr 19, 2019)

The latest version of Ubuntu, 19.04 "Disco Dingo", has just been released.

It includes the Linux 5.0 kernel.

Ubuntu release announcement:

https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/04/18/...esktop-and-iot-are-the-focus-for-ubuntu-19-04

I'll be updating my main system with Kubuntu 19.04 over the coming days. It comes packaged with Qt 5.12, KDE Frameworks 5.56, Plasma 5.15.4, and KDE Applications 18.12.3.

Kubuntu release announcement:

https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-04-is-released-today/


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 19, 2019)

Ok, time to evaluate which one to put on the notebook.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yassssss


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2019)

As an Aussie I have to laugh, considering a Dingo is a dangerous feral animal that can't be trusted.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> As an Aussie I have to laugh, considering a Dingo is a dangerous feral animal that can't be trusted.



Sounds like a great thing to let loose in a disco, frankly.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 22, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> As an Aussie I have to laugh, considering a Dingo is a dangerous feral animal that can't be trusted.


I was bitten by one on the leg when I was a kid growing up in the Australian bush. I learnt my lesson pretty quickly that cute looking half grown Dingos in the wild aren't the same as puppy dogs!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay this one I'm even more impressed with.  It auto installed the latest nvidia drivers,  I didn't have to add the ppa.  It auto installs open-vm-tools if you run it in a vm.  It really is a wild puppy!


----------

